# First Rudee Flounder - Mar 31, 2018



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

This is a late report. But for the book keeping purpose on the forum:

First Rudee Flounder of 2018

My friend and I planned for CBBT tautog. So, I went to Chic's Beach first. The wind forecast was right. The north wind was over 17 MPH. So, we decided to fish Rudee.

As I heard in the past few days, puppy drum was scarce early in the early morning. When we all struggled to find the puppies, Roy showed me his flounder. I saw his flounder rigs with small white bucktails. It seemed he had planned for flounder. So, I and my friend improvised flounder rig and fished for flounder.  No bites at all.

Fished for possible speck and puppy drum again. I caught 4 puppies at 15-16" on the bobber and shrimp rig.

Anyway, the flounder was 19 1/4".

Video Fishing Log to keep the record of the first Rudee flounder of 2018 and a disappointing day:





Thanks
Joe


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Flounder here early? AWESOME!


----------



## sophiagrace77 (Sep 26, 2017)

Great one... it looks you are expert in Fishing that you did amazing Fishing.


Thanks
https://www.fishjumanji.com/


----------

